# cat feeder design



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

I've never done TNR, but I'm thinking about it again.

We have lots of Norwegian rats. I see on the internet that rats can jump 3 feet vertically. What is a good height so the rats and other animals can't jump-up but the kittens are still able to jump-up?

The other problem here is seagulls. I thought a roof on the feeder would keep-out the seagulls.

Also I saw how metal skirts around the base of the feeder are necessary to prevent raccoons from climbing up on the pole.

Finally, somebody in the area has been killing cats in gruesome ways. I was thinking of putting a padlock on the feeder to prevent anybody from poisoning the food.

Any other advice? I'm not sure if I will do the TNR or not, but I'm trying to imagine how it would work. Thanks.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Not totally on topic, but sort of.
What's happened with Pumpkin? Have you managed to get him fixed?
You've brought up tht someone is killing cats. Is there any law enforcement involved?


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Not totally on topic, but sort of.
> What's happened with Pumpkin? Have you managed to get him fixed?
> You've brought up tht someone is killing cats. Is there any law enforcement involved?


 The guy living next door to my mother took Pumpkin when he moved. I hope he took Pumpkin to be neutered and vaccinated, but I don't know. My mother was relieved, because she didn't want a pet.

I live in a light industrial area and there is an overgrown field beside a huge warehouse where they store cotton. I assume the stray cats live in the field. The mechanic next door used to feed the cats, but our town has passed a law against feeding cats that aren't fixed. I'm not sure if the mechanic has stopped feeding the cats, but they are beginning to look skinny to me. I just don't know if I have the skill and determination to do the TNR. I hate to start feeding the cats and then quit.


----------

